# Fische im Schwimmteich?



## bounty (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt fast fertig und ich hatte schon immer mit einem kleinen Fischbesatz geliebäugelt. Nun haben wir nach kurzer Zeit schon einige Insektenlarven etc. im Teich und ich erwäge nun ein paar Fische einzusetzen damit die Insektenpopulation zurückgeht. Jetzt hat aber jeder bisher abgeraten, Fische in einen Schwimmteich einzusetzen, das kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber wie schauts mit einer kleinen Menge aus? Unser Teich ist komplett gefiltert (Oase System) und soll auch sauber bleiben. Gibts vielleicht Fische die wenig Dreck machen? Wie ist da eure Erfahrung? Ach ja unser Teich hat ca. 120m³ Wasservolumen, Regenerationsbereich ca. 40% der Fläche. Pflanzen gerade erst eingesetzt.


----------



## axel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Bounty


Ich war heut wieder in meinem Teich erfrischen und ein paar Schwimmzüge machen. Das war wieder mal ein echt tolles Erlebnis wie die kleinen Fische aus meiner Hand gefressen haben und an mir herumgeknabbert haben .
Also !  Du kannst ruhig kleine Fische wie Moderlischen , Gründlinge, Bitterlinge, Goldehlritzen und Sonnenbarsche in Dein Schwimmteich einsetzen . 
Ich rate Dir aber nur geringe Mengen einzusetzen weil die sich fleißig vermehren. 
Insekten wie Mückenlarven haben dann in Deinem Teich keine Chance !
Bevor ich in den Teich hopse , dusche ich immer .

lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Tolle Fische für den Schwimmteich sind 
auch Fledermausschmerlen, die fressen
nachweislich Algen, schau mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKztUNUKHo

Aber: Fische erst einsetzen wenn man sicher sein
kann, das der Nitritpeak schon vorbei ist !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Guten Morgen Andy 

Lies Dir mal diesen Pfad zu den Fledermausfischen durch .
Die sind wohl nicht Winterhart und mögen warmes Wasser .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4790

Sie werden auch ganz schön groß

lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Axel,

die Skeptiker Threads kenn ich zu genüge.

Tatsache ist das ich 20 Stück in meinen Teichen hab
und daher auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen baue statt
auf im Netz so oft übliche spekulative Aussagen.

Das Thema vom Link ist von 2007, inzwischen hat
sich einiges getan. Fledermausschmerlen leben im
gesamten Jangtse, auch im Quellgebiet in Tibet
und da ist es zeitweise sehr kalt.

Das "mästen" der in Netzen unter den Pfahlbauten
gehaltenen Wimpler mit __ Reis funktioniert nur, weil
die Fische da an Ihre geliebten Algen schwer ran
kommen. Bei mir putzen sie Stein für Stein und
Fischfutter interesiert sie überhaupt nicht. Die
mögliche Größe von 60cm in freier Wildbahn hält
sich daher bei Teichhaltung in Grenzen.

Ich kann diese tollen Fische nur empfehlen.
Bezugsquelle: http://koicompetence.de/xanario/index.php?language=de

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar alles andere als einen Schwimmteich,
 habe nur Erfahrungen von Freunden die einen Besitzen.

Sie haben Goldorfen und das funktioniert sehr gut,
ideale Insektenjäger, gut sichtbarer Oberflächenfisch und gründelt nicht.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Servus Bounty

Ich hatte Goldorfen im Ex-Schwimmteich.

31 Stück und die haben sich sehr wohl gefühlt 



 
Leider nur schemenhaft erkennbar


----------



## gartenwusel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Bounty,

unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt im dritten Jahr und wir haben kleine Fische eingesetzt. Wie wir hier im Forum gelernt haben heißen sie __ Goldelritze. Wir haben im ersten Jahr 20 Fischchen eingesetzt, sie vermehren sich im Sommer "wie Deivel", werden zu gegebener Zeit wieder vom Eisvogel dezimiert und vermehren sich wieder.

Wenn wir ruhig im Wasser steht/liegt/sitzt kommen sie und knabbern an uns. 

Wir haben uns für die kleine Fische entschieden und lassen es dabei, obwohl wir zwischendurch mal überlegt habe, größere einzusetzen. Da bei uns aber auch schon mal Kinder schwimmen kommen und der eine oder andere auch mal einen Kopfsprung ins Wasser machen, fanden wir das für die großen Fische zu stressig. Die kleinen können immer bequem ausweichen.

Wir sind allerdings keine Profis, sondern auch nach drei Jahren immer noch blutige Laien, wenn wir die sachlichen Kommentare hier im Forum so lesen.

Schönen Abend noch,
Birgit

P.S. Mein Patenkind Hannah möchte gerne mit Blauwalen schwimmen. Werde ihren Wunsch natürlich erfüllen und schon mal den Salzstreuer in unserem Teich leeren (Spässle g´macht)


----------



## Aristocat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Birgit!
[/SIZE]Wale gibt es auch zum aufblasen


----------

